# 6mm nibs



## bjbear76 (May 20, 2014)

I have a request to make a fountain pen with a 6mm medium nib.  I know I can buy the nib separately, but are there any kits that come with a 6mm nib?  I believe most come with a 5mm nib, am I right?  The problem I have is the added cost of the 6mm.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 20, 2014)

full "sized" Gentleman's comes with a 6mm to name one. The Jr. Gent's have the 5 mm


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 20, 2014)

All the full sized Gent,s, Statesmen, Majestic come with 6MM nibs along with the Roman Harvest and Pristina.


----------



## bjbear76 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Roy!


----------

